# Wow!



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 30, 2020)

A web page I get notices from daily is called "Meat Eater', and is dedicated to hunters. They have short articles about peoples hunts, gear used for hunts, area they've hunted in, some rules and regulations regarding hunting, and generally pretty good stuff. They also have stuff to sell at the bottom of their page. Today is a cutting board made from a piece of Cherry 12 x 13x 1 3/4" for 85 bucks. they are calling it Rustic Edge as each board has a spot on it with an inch or three of where bark used to be.

@Eric Rorabaugh, you need to get into this and sell them a few at 44 bucks a bdft........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## djg (Jul 30, 2020)

I could do that!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 30, 2020)

That's cheap for a Boos board, most are several hundred, way overpriced, that logo is where the $$$ are....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bluedot (Jul 30, 2020)

Great show!


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2020)

Barry is right. I'm in restaurants all day long for my regular job, it's amazing how many of those Boos boards are out there and what they pay for them.


----------



## djg (Jul 30, 2020)

Not familiar with 'Boos boards' so I looked in Amazon and found 'John Boos' boards for sale. One and the same? If so who is he? Someone I should know?


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2020)

djg said:


> Not familiar with 'Boos boards' so I looked in Amazon and found 'John Boos' boards for sale. One and the same? If so who is he? Someone I should know?




Yes, same. I don't know anything about him other than out of my approximately 400 restaurant customers about a third of them have at least one of those boards in them.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 30, 2020)

I think he is just someone who got in the game early and captured the restaurant market, most of his boards are plain hard maple endgrain boards, nothing special, but the brand recognition? priceless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 30, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh, you need to into this and sell them a few at 44 bucks a bdft


No kidding. There are a lot of board makers here that could. Except for guys that make em in a shape like this...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 30, 2020)

Now @Eric Rorabaugh if you have never heard of the Texas Militia I am sure you will soon, cause that is a good way to get them all stirred up.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 30, 2020)

I heard they could only shoot in the flatlands. It's mountains here and they'd get lost in these hollers!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I heard they could only shoot in the flatlands. It's mountains here and they'd get lost in these hollers!


Texas is big enough to have every type of terrain, we're good in all of them.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 20, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I heard they could only shoot in the flatlands. It's mountains here and they'd get lost in these hollers!


I don't think getting lost the hollers would bother those Texas guys. It's that Banjo music heard in the distance that would probably scare them. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 20, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I don't think getting lost the hollers would bother those Texas guys. It's that Banjo music heard in the distance that would probably scare them. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Well unless they were from the Austin area and then they would recognize that banjo music and run toward it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 21, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Well unless they were from the Austin area and then they would recognize that banjo music and run toward it


Now that's funny, Barry........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Dec 5, 2020)

Does anybody else see the spooky face in the grain of the board featured in the first photo? 
Top, near middle... Casper, maybe???


----------

